# Annoucing the Fourth Annual Wizzard Thunder Cup!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

This year's Thunder Cup is March 19th, in Chesapeake Virginia. The Thunder Cup consists of two races, one for the venerable ThunderJet and the second for the Wizzard ThunderStorm. One new item in the rules for the ThunderStorm is the new brass front end, WTS13, which is legal alternative to stock TS front end. Attached is pictures of the WTS13. 

Track is the custom routed 6'x18' Six lane, featuring a banked turn, and known as The Chesapeake Mile!

Track pix, race schedule, rules, and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

One week to go, get your T-Jets and Thunder Storms revved up for the Fourth Annual championship celebrating these two
Thunder slot cars! We all had a great time last year on Dan Mueller's routed six lane track, check out the race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/4-10-10.html

Full details, track picture and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The 4th Annual Thunder Cup is in the books, and as a Super Full Moon shown down 
on the bucolic Stonegate neighborhood of Chesapeake Virginia, the permanent 
Thunder Cup trophy was awarded to a jubilant R.C. Lincoln. RC put on a clinic 
in both the Thunder Storm and Thunder Jet classes. 
Full race pictorial race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/3-19-11.html


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Good report, congrats to all.


----------

